
Facebook found a better way to fight fake news - evolve2k
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/21/16804912/facebook-disputed-flags-misinformation-newsfeed-fake-news
======
sharemywin
Isn't that how most people sell consulting services? write an educational
article that leads to a sales page if you want more information.

